# how expensive is berlin for a weekend?



## z106 (21 Jan 2009)

Going to berlin for a weekend with a gang of lads.

How expensive is it generally compared to dublin prices for eating out beers and accommodation?

I'm assuming it is cheaper.

But is it significantly cheaper?
Or just marginally cheaper?

Also - what area is the best to stay in the city centre in terms of convenience to all amenities?


----------



## MaryBe (21 Jan 2009)

We were in Berlin in September and found it relatively the same as Dublin (perhaps a little cheaper)  We booked our accomodation thru' 1800hotels as they came up the cheapest and the hotel was very central.  Can't remember the name off hand but can get it for you if you wish.  Would definately go again - so much history but then again......a crowd of lads......beers......eating.....accommodation!!!!!


----------



## europhile (21 Jan 2009)

Food, beer and accommodation is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Padraigb (21 Jan 2009)

europhile said:


> Food, beer and accommodation is a lot cheaper.



I agree, except for the beer part -- because I don't drink enough beer to know. For a major capital city, Berlin is surprisingly cheap.


----------



## europhile (21 Jan 2009)

It has a high unemployment rate since reunification.  Rents are very low, food is cheap, etc.


----------



## alaskaonline (22 Jan 2009)

since the last wm berlin has increased their prices everywhere but i still think, overall, it is cheaper than dublin if you know where to eat out, drink and stay  if you stick to tourist places, you will see almost no difference to dublin



> what area is the best to stay in the city centre


 
don't compare berlin to dublin, city centre is almost everywhere - depends what you're looking for and from what angle you look at. zoologischer garten, potsdamer platz, alexanderplatz, hauptbahnhof....they're all considered "city centre" and are not placed right beside each other. berlin has an excellent transport system so wherever you stay - you will have no problems getting around, do sightseeing, go out for drinks etc.
berlin has lots of own brewed beer, so you guys are going to have fun over there and the average price of a beer is around 2 - 3 €
also if you're eating out - i can recommend friedrichshain over mitte for example because it's much cheaper.

enjoy your time over there!


----------

